# This makes me sick



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

would daily.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Slap a Hello Kitty Sticker on that and I'm sold!


----------



## jbags18 (Jun 11, 2010)

my roommate in college was actually friends with the guy who owned this car.


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

jbags18 said:


> my roommate in college was actually friends with the guy who owned this car.


your college roommate is friends with a filthy rich and famous japanese fashion designer?

and as disgusting as this pink bugatti is, this next one is even worse

http://www.geekologie.com/2011/07/man-convincingly-mods-2k-mercury-cougar.php


----------



## tom.ski (Jun 13, 2011)

lol thats gross:facepalm:


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

not my cup of tea... bet it goes like stink though


----------



## Onix.08 (May 10, 2011)

*Haven't seen kitty pink car*

Well, this is my first time to see a kitty pink car! Worth seeing one.


----------



## carolrastet (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey, i've never seen anything like pink bugatti  it is terrible! no, really, I cant imagine how someone can buy a pink car at all...it tells everybody about your brain level I think or about your age...


----------



## Jetta30 (Sep 5, 2011)

OK, who sold a Bugatti to Paris Hilton?!!!


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

jawnsense said:


> would daily.


X2

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## -2000VWGOLF1.8T- (Aug 21, 2011)

WHYYYYYYYY!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## bmorrone92 (Aug 18, 2011)

:facepalm: a pathetic way to show you have money


----------



## Eagle Eye 22 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ay Caramba... Elton John's in town


----------

